# Movies screaming for sequels.



## jonesy (Jan 8, 2005)

I was watching Ronin once again and it struck me how bad I want this masterpiece to have a sequel. It feels like a setup for a trilogy of spook movies. It might be so just because Ronin is so stingy with details about anything (one of the reasons for its greatness), or because it ends in a shadow instead of clarity (the same thing really). Nevertheless this is one world I want more of.

What movies do _you_ want sequels for?


----------



## Mark (Jan 9, 2005)

jonesy said:
			
		

> I was watching Ronin once again and it struck me how bad I want this masterpiece to have a sequel. It feels like a setup for a trilogy of spook movies. It might be so just because Ronin is so stingy with details about anything (one of the reasons for its greatness), or because it ends in a shadow instead of clarity (the same thing really). Nevertheless this is one world I want more of.




I'm torn on that one, also.



			
				jonesy said:
			
		

> What movies do _you_ want sequels for?




RotK...

 Kidding! 


How about a sequel for The 13th Warrior or Blade Runner or Zero Effect?


----------



## Zulithe (Jan 9, 2005)

I'd like to see one to Legend, done by Ridley Scott again, of course.  (by the way, just a little trivia tidbit, did you know that The Legend of Zelda was inspired by this movie?)

I'd also love to see a sequel to The Godfather Part III (I kid, I kid!)


----------



## Rabelais (Jan 9, 2005)

*Buckaroo Banzai against the World Crime League*

At the very end of Buckaroo Banzai, there's a tag that says.. Buckaroo Banzai Returns in Buckaroo Banzai Against the World Crime League.  I would have loved to see that sequel.  Alas...


----------



## ivocaliban (Jan 9, 2005)

Five words:

_Plan *10* From Outer Space_



Seriously, though...I'm so wary of sequels, prequels, and remakes that I'd just as soon they leave well enough alone. 

If the current rumours about _Bond 21_ are true, however, it's got my attention. A remake of Ian Fleming's first Bond novel _Casino Royale_ (a serious attempt this time around) directed by Martin Campbell (_Goldeneye_). It's supposed to go back to the terse, deadly Bond from the early films...and after much scuttlebutt to the contrary, Brosnan may be back for one last hurrah. If _Casino Royale_ is the source material, it'll be the first time since the 80s that a Bond film was actually based on one of Fleming's novels.


----------



## thalmin (Jan 9, 2005)

A sequel I want but also dread would be Star Wars Episode 7 (and 8, and 9). Want to see them, but afraid how Lucas will do them.

Of course, the prequel we all want is Peter Jackson's _The Hobbit_.

I realize these aren't true prequels or sequels. Generally those are disappointing at best. Off hand, I can't think of any that I want to see.
No, wait. I want to see the return of Captain Jack Sparrow.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 9, 2005)

Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow.

 A bunch of 'em.


----------



## mojo1701 (Jan 9, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> RotK...




Have you watched the easter egg on the second disc on the EE?


----------



## Klaus (Jan 9, 2005)

Independence Day...

No, really, hear me out: The aliens are vulnerable to the human's weapons for a few minutes, so any ships that couldn't be destroyed would not be. So we see a planet where 90% of all major cities have been destroyed. The surviving aliens decide to take over a secure landmass and regroup, so they take over Australia. The humans endure a Dark-Ages setback in civilization, but the advent of alien technology makes warfare that much deadlier. And DNA studies of the psionic aliens lead to wild talents popping up among the human race.

And how about Reign of Fire? I want more dragons!


----------



## Jamdin (Jan 9, 2005)

I would like to see sequels for _Hawk The Slayer_ and _The Sword & The Sorcerer_.


----------



## WayneLigon (Jan 9, 2005)

Rabelais said:
			
		

> At the very end of Buckaroo Banzai, there's a tag that says.. Buckaroo Banzai Returns in Buckaroo Banzai Against the World Crime League. I would have loved to see that sequel. Alas...




Comic coming in 2005 written by the creator, with input from the film's director.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Jan 9, 2005)

jonesy said:
			
		

> I was watching Ronin once again and it struck me how bad I want this masterpiece to have a sequel. It feels like a setup for a trilogy of spook movies. It might be so just because Ronin is so stingy with details about anything (one of the reasons for its greatness), or because it ends in a shadow instead of clarity (the same thing really). Nevertheless this is one world I want more of.
> 
> What movies do _you_ want sequels for?



It doesn´t have to be a sequel - I would be happy if these two actors - Robert DeNiro and Jean Reno - would just make another movie together ... I don´t know if it´s the role they tend to play or their acting, but I like every movie with them... (I think, I might have missed a few). Though a follow-up to Ronin would be nice - the style and character interaction were great - On some level, it was a Shadowrun Movie (just forget the cyberware and magic - but you have it all - the incompetent would-be runner, the Rigger, the old-seasoned samurai - er, ronin, Johnsons that want to screw with you...  )


----------



## Dimwhit (Jan 9, 2005)

One movie I would love to see a sequel to is Zero Effect. It was a mid-90s movie with Bill Pulman and Ben Stiller. Pulman plays the worlds greatest detective who is also socially inept. Stiller was his assistant. Sounds lame, but it was an incredible movie. Directed by a Kasden (Lawrence, I think). Brilliant movie, and a sequel could, in theory, be quite good.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 9, 2005)

Klaus said:
			
		

> And how about Reign of Fire? I want more dragons!



I like your ID4 ideas.
But probably wouldn't like a movie with that theme - I don't like post-Apocalyptic movies, where the human race already is wasted.

As for Reign of Fire, wouldn't it be hard to have a sequel when they established that there was 



Spoiler



only 1 male dragon, and they killed it.
The sequel would basically be them hiding out until all the female dragons slowly died of starvation while trying to kill as many humans as they could.



As for me, I most want a sequel to *Conan the Barbarian*.
I want that so much it bugs me every time I finish watching the original.

And I'm itchin' for a sequel to X-men 2.
Just the thought of the Dark Phoenix saga being diplayed on screen gives me geek-bumps.


----------



## Darth Shoju (Jan 9, 2005)

I'd love a sequel to Ronin as well. The only problem is John Frankinheimer is dead now, so it would have to be directed by someone else. Perhaps Paul Greengrass or Doug Liman ?

 Part of me would like a sequel to _Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon_ , but part of me thinks that movie is more potent if it stands on it's own. 

 I would say _Clerks_ but Kevin Smith is allready working on the sequel for that. 

 How about _Big Trouble in Little China _? How about another Cockney-slanged flic from Guy Ritchie? (trying to forget Swept Away here).


----------



## dren (Jan 9, 2005)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow.
> 
> A bunch of 'em.




I concur 1000%...


----------



## David Howery (Jan 9, 2005)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Independence Day...
> And how about Reign of Fire? I want more dragons!



I don't want the sequel so much as the prequel, set when the dragons were taking over the world.  It'd be neat to see attack planes and choppers vs. dragons, or see them incinerating major cities.  The movie poster depicted this, and I was really disappointed the movie didn't show anything like this....


----------



## Capellan (Jan 9, 2005)

Rabelais said:
			
		

> At the very end of Buckaroo Banzai, there's a tag that says.. Buckaroo Banzai Returns in Buckaroo Banzai Against the World Crime League.  I would have loved to see that sequel.  Alas...




Wasn't that basically what became _Big Trouble in Little China_?


----------



## Thanee (Jan 9, 2005)

The Matrix 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Gunslinger (Jan 9, 2005)

How about a "History of the World: Part 2" from Mel Brooks?


----------



## Templetroll (Jan 10, 2005)

Capellan said:
			
		

> Wasn't that basically what became _Big Trouble in Little China_?




From the IMDB trivia



> The first few drafts of the movie's script were known as "Buckaroo Banzai vs. The World Crime League," the proposed sequel to The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the 8th Dimension (1984). For whatever reason, it was later decided to scrap the proposed sequel. The screenplay was heavily rewritten to become Big Trouble in Little China.




Speaking of which, I'd like to see the further adventures of Jack Burton.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> The Matrix
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




I get the irony but not the joke. If I could go back and rewrite the sequels, I definately would. A three year old could write better screenplay.


----------



## CrusaderX (Jan 10, 2005)

It's not screaming for one, but I'd like to see a _Labyrinth_ sequel, with new state-of-the-art muppet effects.   Cast Jennifer Connely as a mum who's kid(s) go on an adventure in Labyrinth-land, and I'm there.


----------



## Dingleberry (Jan 10, 2005)

_Commando_.

Seriously, hear me out.  John Matrix (Schwarzenegger) is now a politician  (governor/congressman/whatever) who gets kidnapped by an old enemy-turned-terrorist, and when the establishment won't act fast enough, his ass-kicking daughter Jennifer (Alyssa Milano) and her top-of-his-class marine fiance break into the enemy's island fortress to rescue her father, then all three of them save the world from the terrorist plot.

Fried gold.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 10, 2005)

Hasn't there been serious talk of an ID4II for a while now?


----------



## kirinke (Jan 10, 2005)

Tron. Seriously. They did an excellent job on the vid-game sequel, but I'd love to see a movie sequel. 

Matrix is soo not a sequel, so don't even go there.   
I mean, Matrix didn't have light cycles. How can a Tron sequel not have light cycles?


----------



## Mark (Jan 10, 2005)

CrusaderX said:
			
		

> It's not screaming for one, but I'd like to see a _Labyrinth_ sequel, with new state-of-the-art muppet effects.   Cast Jennifer Connely as a mum who's kid(s) go on an adventure in Labyrinth-land, and I'm there.




I like that better than my own suggestions.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jan 10, 2005)

Gunslinger said:
			
		

> How about a "History of the World: Part 2" from Mel Brooks?




Aka Jews in Space, aka Spaceballs? ;-D


----------



## CCamfield (Jan 10, 2005)

Wow, I would never have guessed any sort of connection between Buckaroo Banzai and BtiLC.    

I too would love a sequel to BtiLC, but it was almost 20 years ago... Kurt Russell would be a whole lot more grizzled, is all.


----------



## Sarigar (Jan 10, 2005)

In the spirit of AvP (Ok movie, so much potential) a movie that teams up any number of 80's icons, not horror movie icons since that was done, with a good script and a good director.  Jack Burton and Buckaroo Bonzai are just two, throw in the ghostbusters and there you go.


----------



## Stone Angel (Jan 10, 2005)

I would love to see a sequel to Pulp Fiction or a Prequel: _Vincent Vega in Amsterdamn _ or maybe _Julius the Wanderer_ 

Boondock Saints there were rumors of this but I have never seen it. 

I can't wait for the superhero movies to continue i.e x-men spiderman. 

What happened to Son of Conan?

Spaceballs 2 that would be awesome but only if Mel Brooks did it.

A sequel to Ravenous which was a killer movie.


The Seraph of Earth and Stone


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 10, 2005)

Dingleberry said:
			
		

> _Commando_.
> 
> Seriously, hear me out.  John Matrix (Schwarzenegger) is now a politician  (governor/congressman/whatever) who gets kidnapped by an old enemy-turned-terrorist, and when the establishment won't act fast enough, his ass-kicking daughter Jennifer (Alyssa Milano) and her top-of-his-class marine fiance break into the enemy's island fortress to rescue her father, then all three of them save the world from the terrorist plot.
> 
> Fried gold.



Man, I miss these kinda movies. Nowadays it's all about the Kung Fu. 

Those stupid kids these days!


----------



## KenM (Jan 10, 2005)

Stone Angel said:
			
		

> I would love to see a sequel to Pulp Fiction or a Prequel: _Vincent Vega in Amsterdamn _ or maybe _Julius the Wanderer_





  Quenton Tarrintino(SP?) said he has an idea to do a Vega brothers movie. John Travoltia's character from PULP  and Micheal Madsen's character from Resvior Dog's are brothers.


----------



## Zulithe (Jan 10, 2005)

Eww, what it is with you people and Independence Day II? What next, do you want a sequel to The Day After Tomorrow and I, Robot as well?

I second the Labyrinth II idea, the plot you came up even sounds satisfying. I'd love to see David Bowie back in that role! With lots and lots of really cool new puppets! NO CGI, thank you very much. We have enough of that these days, sometimes you just want to see a really well-done puppet for a change. I know I do.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 10, 2005)

Dingleberry said:
			
		

> John Matrix (Schwarzenegger), his ass-kicking daughter Jennifer (Alyssa Milano)...




Does he still call her 'Channay'?

-Hyp.


----------



## Berandor (Jan 10, 2005)

Cheney?

A new movie in the world of Ronin or Big Trouble in Little China would be great.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 10, 2005)

Well, I guess if we're going to make sequels to films because they were a hit it's only a matter of time before Titanic II and Pearl Harbor II get the green light!

Yeah, I know that's absurd, but they actually did a Poseidon Adventure II, and there were three Planet of the Ape films _after_ the one where they blew up the entire planet, so I guess anything is possible.


----------



## Filby (Jan 10, 2005)

Darth Shoju said:
			
		

> I would say _Clerks_ but Kevin Smith is allready working on the sequel for that.




Oh yes. _The Passion of the Clerks_. My only real concern is that whatever studio Smith makes it with will make him clean up the language and subject matter. I'm not normally fond of trash for its own sake, but a sequel to _Clerks_ just wouldn't be the same without it. I also hope it's filmed in black and white and not as cinematic as _Dogma_ for instance.

I'd love to see another movie about Indiana Jones, but now that Harrison Ford is getting on in years I don't know if he'd be up to it.

Also, if _Batman Begins_ and _Superman Returns_ prove successful, I'd _love_ to see a movie about the "World's Finest Team". And if _The Flash_ and _Wonder Woman_ turn out okay, the Justice League. I figure if they could have already introduced and established these four characters, it would be a cinch to pull off a "team" movie where they only have a few new characters to introduce, like Green Lantern or the Manhunter from Mars (or the Hawks, or the Atom, or Aquaman, or Metamorpho, or Ambush Bug...).


----------



## Dingleberry (Jan 10, 2005)

Sarigar said:
			
		

> In the spirit of AvP (Ok movie, so much potential) a movie that teams up any number of 80's icons, not horror movie icons since that was done, with a good script and a good director.  Jack Burton and Buckaroo Bonzai are just two, throw in the ghostbusters and there you go.




Couldn't agree more.  I wrote up an outline for _The Ghostbusters Meet the Three Amigos_ a few years back (basically, in fighting a movie studio ghost, the Ghostbusters encounter the ghost Amigos in the present day, and then get thrown through a time portal back to the Amigos' time and they all have to fight the ghost using that era's technology).  I'd love to see all that classic comedic talent onscreen together.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 10, 2005)

Its amazing. A lot of the movies being mentioned ARE getting sequels.

i.e. Indiana Jones, Spaceballs, ID4(possibly), I, Robot(another possibly), Pirates of the Caribbean(aka. Jack Sparrow) 2, Lord of the Rings 4p), hell there's even Jurrasic Park IV in the works...ugh.


----------



## Greylock (Jan 10, 2005)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Have you watched the easter egg on the second disc on the EE?




May I request a spoiler? At least a hint where to look?


----------



## thalmin (Jan 10, 2005)

Greylock said:
			
		

> May I request a spoiler? At least a hint where to look?



Scene selection, last page, down from last scene. Click on ring. Same thing on first disc.


----------



## Greylock (Jan 10, 2005)

Coolness. Thank you very much...

Speaking of sequels, however,  I wonder why there was never a "6th Element".


----------



## Rackhir (Jan 10, 2005)

Greylock said:
			
		

> Coolness. Thank you very much...
> 
> Speaking of sequels, however,  I wonder why there was never a "6th Element".




Luc Besson and Milla Jovovich are no longer an item. He always winds up sleeping with his leading lady from what I understand. Besides the plot of the 5th element was silly. The Professional, however... Though it would be missing something without either Jean Reno (sequel) or Portman (Prequel). BTW if you have never seen the international cut of the Professional you need to. A very different movie in some respects. 

One thing to keep in mind about any rumors you hear about sequels/projects in hollywood, is that at any time there are proposed movies for just about every book ever writen, comic character created and sequels/prequels for every movie ever made. If you hear something is actually in production, that means something. The fact that someone has a script or wants to do something means about as much as the sun rising in the morning. They're inevitable and nothing to get excited over. Most of Hollywood exists to make sure movies DON'T get made. 

I'd second Big Trouble in Little China. Unless KR is in his dottage, he can still do the movie. Remember he's the sidekick, NOT the hero. BB vs WCL though, Peter Weller is probably too long in the tooth for doing that, as are most of the gang. You'd probably need to recast everyone, which makes it unlikely you could get the same feel to things.


----------



## VirgilCaine (Jan 10, 2005)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Independence Day...
> 
> No, really, hear me out: The aliens are vulnerable to the human's weapons for a few minutes, so any ships that couldn't be destroyed would not be. So we see a planet where 90% of all major cities have been destroyed. The surviving aliens decide to take over a secure landmass and regroup, so they take over Australia. The humans endure a Dark-Ages setback in civilization, but the advent of alien technology makes warfare that much deadlier. And DNA studies of the psionic aliens lead to wild talents popping up among the human race.




Dark Age combat?

Dude, the CITIES were destroyed. CITIES. Full of unarmed people? Not the rural areas where theres people who have thousands of rounds of ammunition and loads of guns. Not the National Guard armories. 

They weren't instantly wiped out from orbit, either--any survivalists had plenty of time to get out of Dodge to whatever place they had planned. The ships sat there for some time didn't they, some hours before they fired on NYC, LA, etc.?
I know about these kinds of people...so Dark Ages? How?


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 10, 2005)

I'd like to see: 

A new Ghostbusters
A new Independence Day
Another Indiana Jones
Another Big Trouble in Little China
Another Romancing the Stone/Jewel of the Nile (probably needs a new cast)
Another Punisher movie (but only if its guaranteed that there will be no Travolta.  Ugh.)
Another Mission Impossible (action like the second, length and plot like the first)


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 10, 2005)

Rackhir said:
			
		

> The Professional, however... Though it would be missing something without either Jean Reno (sequel) or Portman (Prequel).




There have certainly been rumours about it - 'Mathilda' was the title.  The outline I heard was supposed to be kinda Nikitaish.

-Hyp.


----------



## Klaus (Jan 10, 2005)

VirgilCaine said:
			
		

> Dark Age combat?
> 
> Dude, the CITIES were destroyed. CITIES. Full of unarmed people? Not the rural areas where theres people who have thousands of rounds of ammunition and loads of guns. Not the National Guard armories.
> 
> ...



 Re-read my post. *Civilization* dropped back to Dark Ages level, not warfare. With so many cities destroyed, power lines went out, most major communication services were rendered useless, the world's finest libraries/museums/science labs burned to a crisp, many industries were destroyed. So the humans would have to rebuild their resources from the ground up. But now they can salvage stuff from the downed ships, so there's a leap in weapon technology.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 10, 2005)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Re-read my post. *Civilization* dropped back to Dark Ages level, not warfare. With so many cities destroyed, power lines went out, most major communication services were rendered useless, the world's finest libraries/museums/science labs burned to a crisp, many industries were destroyed. So the humans would have to rebuild their resources from the ground up. But now they can salvage stuff from the downed ships, so there's a leap in weapon technology.



 So its a prequel to Mad Max?


----------



## Pants (Jan 10, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> So its a prequel to Mad Max?



With ALIENS.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 10, 2005)

Pants said:
			
		

> With ALIENS.



 Who wants to go wait in line with me?!


----------



## Pants (Jan 10, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Who wants to go wait in line with me?!



I wonder if the aliens will have ass-less chaps.


----------



## jonesy (Jan 10, 2005)

Darth Shoju said:
			
		

> I'd love a sequel to Ronin as well. The only problem is John Frankinheimer is dead now, so it would have to be directed by someone else. Perhaps Paul Greengrass or Doug Liman ?



Frankenheimer is dead? Damn. I didn't even know. He is...was...one of my all-time favourite directors. Mainly because of The Train and The Manchurian Candidate (and Ronin of course). :\

I take it you suggested Greengrass and Liman because of the Bourne movies. Perhaps, perhaps.

A Ronin sequel by Michael Mann would be interesting to say the least.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 11, 2005)

ender_wiggin said:
			
		

> I get the irony but not the joke.




It's not a joke... it's the sad truth! They totally ruined it! 

It still _was_ a movie that screamed for a _sequel_, unfortunately, it never got one... just this sad excuse of a part II and III.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Darth Shoju (Jan 11, 2005)

jonesy said:
			
		

> Frankenheimer is dead? Damn. I didn't even know. He is...was...one of my all-time favourite directors. Mainly because of The Train and The Manchurian Candidate (and Ronin of course). :\
> 
> I take it you suggested Greengrass and Liman because of the Bourne movies. Perhaps, perhaps.
> 
> A Ronin sequel by Michael Mann would be interesting to say the least.




 Yeah I was upset when I heard as well. From the IMDB:
 <dl> <dt>Date of birth (location)
</dt><dd> 19 February 1930
New York, New York, USA </dd><dt>Date of death (details)
</dt><dt>     6 July 2002
   </dt>   <dt>     Los Angeles, California, USA. (stroke due to complications following spinal surgery)
   </dt> </dl> It would have been interesting to see what he thought of the new Manchurian Candidate. 

 And yeah, I suggested Greengrass and Liman because of their work on the Bourne movies. Those were both fairly well done IMO and in the same genre of Ronin. Mann could make things interesting as well.


----------



## Particle_Man (Jan 11, 2005)

Rackhir said:
			
		

> Luc Besson and Milla Jovovich are no longer an item. He always winds up sleeping with his leading lady from what I understand. Besides the plot of the 5th element was silly. The Professional, however... Though it would be missing something without either Jean Reno (sequel) or Portman (Prequel).




Wait, by that reasoning, are you saying that Luc Besson slept with the (too young) Natalie Portman?  

I still am trying to figure out how the guy behind "the Professional" (great film) was the guy behind "the Transporter" (I want my time and money back film)


----------



## ivocaliban (Jan 11, 2005)

Rackhir said:
			
		

> Besides the plot of the 5th element was silly.




Silly like an RPG even!


----------



## ivocaliban (Jan 11, 2005)

jonesy said:
			
		

> Frankenheimer is dead? Damn. I didn't even know. He is...was...one of my all-time favourite directors. Mainly because of The Train and The Manchurian Candidate (and Ronin of course).




Did you see _Seconds_ with Rock Hudson? Great film by Frankenheimer and not as well known as it should be. An infectious sort of paranoia and creepiness that few directors can manage.


----------



## jonesy (Jan 11, 2005)

ivocaliban said:
			
		

> Did you see _Seconds_ with Rock Hudson? Great film by Frankenheimer and not as well known as it should be. An infectious sort of paranoia and creepiness that few directors can manage.



I remember seeing it as a kid and thinking 'man, what a weird movie'. Can't recall much of it now though. Maybe I should track it down and watch it again.


----------



## qstor (Jan 11, 2005)

Buckaroo Banzi  Blue Blazers unite!

Mike


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 11, 2005)

Particle_Man said:
			
		

> I still am trying to figure out how the guy behind "the Professional" (great film) was the guy behind "the Transporter" (I want my time and money back film)



Well, he _directed_ 'Leon' but he only _produced_ 'The Transporter.

See?


----------



## Gunslinger (Jan 11, 2005)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> Aka Jews in Space, aka Spaceballs? ;-D




What about Hitler On Ice, though?  We never got to see that?


----------



## Arnwyn (Jan 12, 2005)

My wishful thinking (and off the top of my head):

- Sky Captain & the World of Tomorrow
- Indiana Jones
- Star Wars
- Star Trek (with DS-9 characters)
- Conan
- Lord of the Rings (I'm referring to The Hobbit prequel, of course)
- The Fifth Element
- Blade Runner


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 12, 2005)

While I loved The Fifth Element, would a sequel really work? Evil was kind of defeated...well, unless they set another movie 5,000 years in the future again, but that would lose all the characters and wouldn't be as fun.


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 13, 2005)

Army of Darkness.

(almost forgot that one)


----------



## Arnwyn (Jan 13, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> While I loved The Fifth Element, would a sequel really work? Evil was kind of defeated...well, unless they set another movie 5,000 years in the future again, but that would lose all the characters and wouldn't be as fun.



I was kind of hoping for a sequel that took place in the same "universe"... though admittedly the movie hardly "screams for a sequel", as the thread title asks.

I guess I do agree with you: The Fifth Element 2 - Evil LIVES! would suck pretty hard.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jan 13, 2005)

Mazes of Madness
Ishtar
Battlefield Earth

…’cause I think we need to be made to suffer. Terribly.

How about Freddy vs. Jason, so you could throw in Michael Myers, Pinhead, Ash, Chucky, the Leprechaun, and the Hewitt’s from Chainsaw and… uh… That’s all I can think of.


----------



## Dimwhit (Jan 14, 2005)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> Mazes of Madness
> Ishtar
> Battlefield Earth
> 
> ...



 Ash would kick all their butts...


----------



## maggot (Jan 14, 2005)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> Mazes of Madness
> Ishtar
> Battlefield Earth
> 
> ...




How about Freddy Got Fingered vs. Jason


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 14, 2005)

If it'd involve two hours of Jason maiming Tom Green, I'm game.


I want more Freddy/Jason/Whatever movies. And do more 'different' takes on 
it. What about a time travel one? Where Jason fights dinosaurs?


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jan 15, 2005)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> Where Jason fights dinosaurs?




Now that would be good. Just picture it...

Freddy vs. Jason vs. Michael Myers vs. Pinhead vs. Ash vs. Chucky vs. the Leprechaun vs. Hewitt’s from TCSM vs. Velocoraptors vs. Aliens vs. Preditors vs. Jay and Silent Bob!

Great Ghost of James Whale! This would be the perfect movie!


----------



## Brakkart (Jan 15, 2005)

Jamdin said:
			
		

> I would like to see sequels for _Hawk The Slayer_ and _The Sword & The Sorcerer_.




You have got to be kidding right? I mean I like B-movie fantasy as much as anyone, but sequels? To those two movies? The originals were bad enough, though having said that there are worse examples of the genre (anyone ever seen Conquest? If you haven't thank the various divine ones you've been spared it).


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Jan 15, 2005)

I can't believe no one has mentioned True Lies yet! (Okay, so recent world events have put the kaibosh (sp?) on the planned sequel, but it would be awesome).


----------



## Chain Lightning (Jan 16, 2005)

Movies that really need sequels:

-_You Got Served_ needs a sequel. It should be _You Got Served Again : Second Helping_ .

-_Dreamcatcher_ for sure needs a sequel called, _Dreamcatcher 2 : I Duditz_ .

-_The Long Kiss Goodnight_ also. Sequel to be: _The Long Kiss Good Morning_ .

-_Snow Dogs_ for sure needs one. To be named: _Snow Dogs 2 : SD2_


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 16, 2005)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> Now that would be good. Just picture it...
> 
> Freddy vs. Jason vs. Michael Myers vs. Pinhead vs. Ash vs. Chucky vs. the Leprechaun vs. Hewitt’s from TCSM vs. Velocoraptors vs. Aliens vs. Preditors vs. Jay and Silent Bob!
> 
> Great Ghost of James Whale! This would be the perfect movie!



 The REAL Battle of the Monsters! Yeah!


----------



## Ranger REG (Jan 16, 2005)

jonesy said:
			
		

> What movies do you want sequels for?



_Spaceballs
Barbarella
Dodgeball
American Pie
Buckaroo Banzai_


----------



## Dragonblade (Jan 16, 2005)

The Last Starfighter!

Hell, even a remake would be awesome! I love that movie, dated CG graphics and all!

"Greetings, Starfighter! You have been recruited by the Star League to defend the frontier against Xur and the Kodan armada!"


----------



## Ranger REG (Jan 16, 2005)

Dragonblade said:
			
		

> The Last Starfighter!
> 
> Hell, even a remake would be awesome! I love that movie, dated CG graphics and all!
> 
> "Greetings, Starfighter! You have been recruited by the Star League to defend the frontier against Xur and the Kodan armada!"



Oh, gee! I hope they cast Macauley Culkin in the lead role!

LOL!  

Make it _The Last Starfighters._ A group of young people, including a hottie. (or is it bettie? A heather?)


----------



## Dark Jezter (Jan 16, 2005)

*Conan the Barbarian* definately deserves a sequel.  Heck, it deserves at least two sequels to cover Conan's transition from thief and adventurer to king of Aquelonia.

And no, *Conan the Destroyer* dosen't count as a sequel. 

Hopefully John Milius will be able to get *King Conan: Crown of Iron* off the ground sometime this decade.


----------



## Klaus (Jan 16, 2005)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> Now that would be good. Just picture it...
> 
> Freddy vs. Jason vs. Michael Myers vs. Pinhead vs. Ash vs. Chucky vs. the Leprechaun vs. Hewitt’s from TCSM vs. Velocoraptors vs. Aliens vs. Preditors vs. Jay and Silent Bob!
> 
> Great Ghost of James Whale! This would be the perfect movie!



 You forgot to add Godzilla, King Kong and Moby Dick to that list.

Now THAT would be a perfect movie!


----------



## Ranger REG (Jan 16, 2005)

Am I the only one that like a _Barbarella_ sequel or remake?


----------



## Goodsport (Jan 16, 2005)

_Attack of the Killer Tomatoes_.


-G


----------



## mojo1701 (Jan 16, 2005)

Goodsport said:
			
		

> _Attack of the Killer Tomatoes_.




Attack of the Killer Tomatoes 2: Moldy Tomatoes!


----------



## Wolv0rine (Jan 16, 2005)

The Adventures of Ford Fairlane, fer sure.  Of course, 'Dice' is a bit old now, and it would have only been worth it with him.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 17, 2005)

Goodsport said:
			
		

> _Attack of the Killer Tomatoes_.



  Dude, it already has two sequals: _Return of the Killer Tomatoes!_ in '88 
 and _Killer Tomatoes Strike Back!_ in '90.

 EDIT: And a third: _Killer Tomatoes Eat France!_ in '91.


----------



## Darth Shoju (Jan 17, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Am I the only one that like a _Barbarella_ sequel or remake?




 If it is still going to star Jane Fonda, then yes, I'd guess you would be the only one. If they got someone younger to do that zero-g strip tease, then I'd be up for watching it once.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jan 17, 2005)

Darth Shoju said:
			
		

> If it is still going to star Jane Fonda, then yes, I'd guess you would be the only one. If they got someone younger to do that zero-g strip tease, then I'd be up for watching it once.



Okay, a remake. No Jane Fonda. Young hottie. Movie rating no less than R (but let's try to shoot for NC-17).


----------



## Ranger REG (Jan 17, 2005)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> EDIT: And a third: _Killer Tomatoes Eat France!_ in '91.



Any other movie that features France being eaten?


----------



## Shag (Jan 17, 2005)

Well off the top of my head:
1)Big Trouble in little china...oh man with asian movies so popular how can they not do this?
Get Yuen Woo Ping, get him to understand its a bit of a parody.
Get like Jet Li, he'd love to do a comedy kung fu...he used to do it so well back in the day.
James Hong must return! 
2) Crouching Tiger...wasn't this based on a series of chinese books?  Like REALLY old ones?  And Crouching Tiger was the end of the series.  The earlier books talk about the band of heroes that Yeoh and CYF characters were in.  And the finding of the sword.  They probably shouldn't use CYF and MY cause they'd need to be younger..huge mini-series oppertunity here.
3)ID4...my take is forget the characters from the first one.  Have last bits of humanity join together and using the alien technogy send an expedition into the stars...build plot from here.  Maybe that alien attack was only one 'swarm' of locusts and more are one their way.  Or maybe they learn the location of a lower tech alien race nearby that they learn is the next target and they goto thier aid.  Humans coming to the aid of an alien race uncalled for would be really cool plot.  
4) Conan wow this would also make a great either serial or mini series.  Have Conan start off as a young man leaving Cimmeria and follow his crazy adventures all the way to the thrown of Aquilonia.  It would make sense budget wise cause it would start small and get bigger..thus it would pay for itself.
5)Not really a sequel but sort of...and in a way they are doing it.  They are doing a 'sequal' to band of Brothers but in the Pacific theatre (vs japan). I'd personally love to see a Band of Brothers set during the Roman Republic, maybe follow Ceasars campaigns from Gaul to Egypt.  Can you imagine being a German calvaryman fighting in Egypt so far from home?  They didn't even know what a desert was.  It would be like getting picked up from your home and fighting for aliens on Mars.

Well thats good for now...


----------



## Darth Shoju (Jan 17, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Okay, a remake. No Jane Fonda. Young hottie. Movie rating no less than R (but let's try to shoot for NC-17).




 Sold American!


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 17, 2005)

There were talks for a while a few years ago to do a Barbarella remake starring Drew Barrymore.

Then Tom Green happened.


----------



## Mallus (Jan 17, 2005)

After seeing Wes Anderson's _The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou_, with its lovely tribute to _Buckaroo Bonzai_, I'd kill to have him make _Buckaroo Banzain vs. The World Crime League_.

Of course, it'd be nothing like the original and Bill Murray would play Hanoi Xan. But still, it would be a thing of beauty...


----------



## Darth Shoju (Jan 17, 2005)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> There were talks for a while a few years ago to do a Barbarella remake starring Drew Barrymore.
> 
> Then Tom Green happened.




 D'oh! Stupid Tom "I hump dead animals" Green. Wish he'd never left Ottawa.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jan 18, 2005)

How could nobody mention _*Flash Gordon!*_???

After all, it ends with Ming's sardonic laughter and a hand mysteriously picking up the ring which Ming had discorporated into. What could say "sequel" more loudly than that?


----------



## Ranger REG (Jan 18, 2005)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> How could nobody mention _*Flash Gordon!*_???



Because I was thinking about _Flesh Gordon._  

Althought the title role should be a girl this time.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 18, 2005)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> After all, it ends with Ming's sardonic laughter and a hand mysteriously picking up the ring which Ming had discorporated into. What could say "sequel" more loudly than that?




And the question mark - don't forget the question mark!

Love that movie so much.  I don't know that you'd ever get a cast together for the sequel to match Brian Blessed, Timothy Dalton, Richard O'Brien, Max von Sydow, and Topol, though!

-Hyp.


----------



## Shag (Jan 18, 2005)

Flesh Gordana?
I nominate Dita for the title role!


----------



## Acid_crash (Jan 18, 2005)

The movie sequel I want most:

Spaceballs: The Search for More Money

True Lies 2

King Conan: Crown of Iron (which supposedly is now in pre-production but latest rumor has it that HHH from WWE is gonna play Conan...ugh)

X-Men 3: Phoenix Saga (although that's rumor)

Spiderman 3 (I can sit through this to get to the real sequel I want...

Spiderman vs. Venom (Venom will be such a baddass on the big screen)

Underworld 2

Pirates of the Carribean 2 and 3

Punisher 2 

Hulk 2

ID4 II

Blade 1.5 (Blade in Russia set between the first and second movies as Blade 2 was originally going to be until somebody changed it to the crap we got).

Wolverine (I want him to get his own movie so he doesn't hog all the spotlight from the others in the x-men movies anymore)

Big Trouble in Little China 2

Mortal Kombat 3

Last Starfighter 2 (Last Starfighters; this movie would be cool)

Dungeons and Dragons 2: The Elemental Might    (had to throw this one in)

Ghostbusters 3 (it'll never happen but I can dream)

Devil's Advocate 2 

Contact 2

Ronin 2

The Grudge 2

The Ring 2

.......I can't think of any more right now.


----------



## velm (Jan 22, 2005)

The problem I had with the Punisher is that neither one was good.  The first one was with Dolph Lungren, ewww.  How opposite can you get? The plot was horrible, the sets were horrible, looked like it was made on a $50.00 budget.  Rancid! The second with Tom Jane had alot of possibilities, but fell to pieces.  Was it going for action?  Was it going for comedy? Was it going for romance? where was it going?  The assassin with the guitar made no sense.  I was a more than little let down with it.
If they could make it with an R rating, and get back to the roots, stick with a 'Man on Fire' type feel to it, it could be better.

Buckaroo Banzai would be nice, would be difficult with the aging cast, same with Big Trouble in Little China.  In theory, they could combine the two of them, have Jack as a Blue Blazer.

X-men were both well done.  The second one, more so than the first one, IMHO.  Hopefully another is in the works.

They have already stated Pirates will have a sequel.  I was really surprised on how much I liked it.  HOPEFULLY they will stick with the same formula for the sequals.

Daredevil, it was ok.

Electra, didnt see it, dont want to.

Underworld was interesting, but it just seemed like the vampires had TOO much of an upper hand and the way that the main villian was killed disappointed me.

And, it would be interesting to see the Vega Brothers movie.  I like some of Quintens ideas.

I am also sure that just about everyone has heard that they ARE doing a remake of Evil Dead2.


----------



## MaxKaladin (Jan 26, 2005)

Shag said:
			
		

> 5)Not really a sequel but sort of...and in a way they are doing it.  They are doing a 'sequal' to band of Brothers but in the Pacific theatre (vs japan). I'd personally love to see a Band of Brothers set during the Roman Republic, maybe follow Ceasars campaigns from Gaul to Egypt.  Can you imagine being a German calvaryman fighting in Egypt so far from home?  They didn't even know what a desert was.  It would be like getting picked up from your home and fighting for aliens on Mars.



I _think_ this is partially what HBO's _Rome_ series is going to be like.  I think it's going to follow some soldiers in Caesar's army during the Gallic campaigns.  

I would love to see a Buckaroo Banzai sequel, but can it really be as good without all those 80s fashions?

I also want to see sequels to: 
History of the World Part I.
Conan
Indiana Jones
Star Wars
ID4


----------



## Klaus (Jan 26, 2005)

Oh, The Age of Deception!

Set in Imperial Rome, it's about Falco, a roman "investigator-for-hire" (Bryan Brown). As payment for a service, he gets a gladiator slave (which he can't aford) (Matthias Hues). They get embroiled in the death of a general's brother-in-law, a strange cult and a possible conspiracy.

In the meantime, the gladiator tries to adapt to free life, and Falco tries his best to keep his nephew from joining a love-goddess cult...

It was supposed to be a TV series, and I found it very entertaining (in a D&D session sort of way).


----------



## Thanee (Jan 26, 2005)

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> Hulk 2




Hmm... havn't seen it, but from what I heard about the Hulk movie, it must be really, really bad.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ranger REG (Jan 26, 2005)

MaxKaladin said:
			
		

> I also want to see sequels to:
> Star Wars



You're kidding, right? The last time people rallied for new _Star Wars_ films and we got the Prequel. Blah.

It's like the _D&D_ movie. Once you've seen it, you really do not want to see more of it. I'm happy and content with the Original Trilogy. Why ruin a good thing here?


----------



## Kast (Jan 26, 2005)

Kill Bill prequel, there's plenty of story still left to tell I reckon.
Dirty Harry series (Clint's still got one in him).
Contact
Indiana Jones (hurry before it's too late).
Master and Commander


----------



## MaxKaladin (Jan 26, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> You're kidding, right? The last time people rallied for new _Star Wars_ films and we got the Prequel. Blah.
> 
> It's like the _D&D_ movie. Once you've seen it, you really do not want to see more of it. I'm happy and content with the Original Trilogy. Why ruin a good thing here?



 Well, ideally I'd want to have someone besides Lucas make them but I do want to see more Star Wars.  Besides, its about the only way you get space stuff anymore since Hollywood can't seem to bring itself to take a chance on anything that isn't already an established property.  

Master and Commander is also ripe for a sequel.


----------



## MaxKaladin (Jan 26, 2005)

Klaus said:
			
		

> The Age of Deception!



Do you perhaps mean "Age of Treason"?  That's a Roman movie with an investigator named  "Falco" as a main character.

I very seriously doubt you will see a sequel.  This movie was a horribly done adaptation of a mystery novel even by Hollywood standards.  The author was most distressed and the company no longer has rights to any of her books.  See: http://www.lindseydavis.co.uk/filmrights.htm

She IS working with the BBC and A&E to do Falco films but the process isn't looking good right now.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jan 27, 2005)

MaxKaladin said:
			
		

> Well, ideally I'd want to have someone besides Lucas make them but I do want to see more Star Wars.



Hah! If you want that, do what Rick Berman & Brannon Braga did: wait until the creator is dead.

No disrespect to the late Great Bird of the Galaxy.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jan 27, 2005)

Kast said:
			
		

> Dirty Harry series (Clint's still got one in him).



Hehehehe. I can practically see him using his walker saying, "Do you feel lucky, punk?" to his grandson in need of a fresh diaper.


----------



## Keoki (Jan 27, 2005)

What about that Rocky movie? You know, the one where Sylvester Stallone plays a boxer? They should make a sequel to that one.  

Seriously, though, here's a link for some funny _prequel _ ideas.

http://www.somethingawful.com/articles.php?a=2394


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jan 27, 2005)

Gunslinger said:
			
		

> How about a "History of the World: Part 2" from Mel Brooks?



 Hitler on Ice!


----------



## Vchan (Jan 27, 2005)

I want Starship Troopers 2.


But for REAL this time, damnit!


----------



## Ranger REG (Jan 27, 2005)

Keoki said:
			
		

> What about that Rocky movie? You know, the one where Sylvester Stallone plays a boxer?



Oh. I thought you were talking about the flying squirrel.


----------

